# Retiring dogs on USDAA site?



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Anyone know how to do this? I've tried looking around and can't figure it out.


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

I don't know how to do that. But, I would recommend actually calling them on the phone and either asking them about it or see if they can record it. I called them twice for two different issues (one was USDAA and the other was WCRL.) They were so incredibly nice about stuff both times.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Yeah I've found another question- went to sign up for the data services but where it says 'click button below' all I see is a cancel button. So I'll just contact them. They've been very nice in the past.


----------

